# S7 und Interbus



## Thomas_39 (29 April 2006)

Hallo alle,

habe eine S7 314 und Interbus 300 BC-T Anschaltbaugruppe und bekomme sie einfach nicht zum laufen.(Bin schon mächtig am verzweifeln)

Zur Anschaltbaugruppe ist eine Treiberdisk beigewesen, die habe ich auch unter S7 installiert. OB1,OB100,FB`s.....etc, so wie ich das verstanden habe muß man im OB100 die IB_ADR eingeben habe ich gemacht Steckplatz 4, Eingänge 256 und Ausgänge 256.

Unter dem Hardware Katalog des S7 Manager läuft die Anschaltbaugruppe unter FM353 Stepper_Motor auch für Bussysteme.

Wenn ich jetzt unter PLCSIM die Bausteine ausführe läuft ein Timer T1 ab Zeit 300/100ms danach geht die CPU im SF (Sammelfehler rot).
Das passiert auch an der Anlage selber.
Wenn ich den Diagnosepuffer auslese, steht da "STOP durch STOP Befehl"

Auf was wartet der Timer T1 ??
und
in der Beschreibung soll ein globaler DB vom Anwender ausgefüllt werden, was kommt da rein?

Das Bussystem ist mit CMD erstellt, Projekt hab ich auf Disk die Treiber S7 auch.

wäre toll wenn ich von euch eine Hilfe bekommen würde, 
oder ein Beispiel wie man eine Anschaltbaugruppe an einer S7 konfiguriert.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## sps-concept (2 Mai 2006)

*Interbus*

Hallo,

kannste ja mal mailen: andre.raeppel@sps-concept.de  Wird aber nix vor morgen, ich flieg gleich weg.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Benutzername ? (2 Mai 2006)

*S7 an Interbus*

Ich hatte mit der Interbus Geschichte und der S7300 auch Probleme. Allerdings nicht mit einer Sammelstörung, sondern mit dem Verständnis allgemein. Konnte aber gelöst werden.
Konfiguration mit der CMD-Software - o.k.
Bausteine aus der beiliegenden Disk in das S7-Projekt kopiert - o.k.

Im OB1-NW1 ist der Aufruf zum Senden der Daten an den Interbus.
Im OB1-NW2 und Folgende sind die Aufrufe für das eigentliche Programm
Im OB1-NW (letztesNW) ist der Aufruf, die Dtaen von Interbus einzulesen.

Mein Problem war die Positionierung meines Programms zwischen senden und empfangen. An einen Timer kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Vielleicht hilft das in die Richtung.


----------



## Thomas_39 (2 Mai 2006)

Vielen vielen dank für die Rückmeldungen,

@Benutzername
Im OB1 habe ich nur 1 Netzwerk in der die Aufrufe und die Hinweise stehn, NW1,NW2 und NW3 ist nirgend wo was verständliches zu ersehen, das man NW Aufrufe machen müsse. Da Phoenix beschreibt das es ein Beispielprg und Treiber sein, wäre für mich klar das es nur eine Verbindung oder Umsetzung der E und Ausgänge sei. 
Habe am WE über Sim alle Bausteine weggelassen und einfachen Aufruf über OB1 und Fc1 gemacht, da konnte ich auch Adressen ansprechen aber heute an der Anlage gab es wieder die Entäuschung. (FC konnte nicht kopiert werden.)
Wie du schon schreibst es fehlt einfach das Verständnis, was zwischen der SPS und der Anschaltbaugruppe abläuft.
Das mit den NW versuche ich mal.
Dank dir auch noch mal
wenn du noch ein Beispiel irgendwo hättest und mir es mailen könntest, wäre Klasse.

thomas-bfz@gmx.de

@André
finde ich super von dir
Angebot nehme ich gerne an, mail ist auch schon unterwegs


----------

